# Was halten Sie von Counter-Strike Source?



## Administrator (15. Oktober 2004)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Frighty (15. Oktober 2004)

Ich hasse es...




...das ich keine Kreditkarte habe! *heul*


----------



## Sprayer (15. Oktober 2004)

es fehlt  "ich bleib bei 1.6" in der umfrage.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Oktober 2004)

Mich interessiert es nicht. Sicherlich schön für entsprechende Fans, aber ich warte da eher auf den SP Modus in Form von HL 2.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (15. Oktober 2004)

Wird wohl erst etwas bei mir, wenn ich meine Graphikkarte erneuert habe


----------



## daCarter (16. Oktober 2004)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 15.10.2004 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird wohl erst etwas bei mir, wenn ich meine Graphikkarte erneuert habe



was mich persöhnlich stört is die doch im vergleich zu Half Life 2 doch sehr abgespeckte Optik also viel schlechter sieht das alte CS 1.6 auch nicht aus  
 

mag sein das es auch auf langsameren Pcs laufen soll doch dafür kann man ja die details runter schrauben nur ich hab mir da echt mehr erwartet, naja aber das liegt wohl am großteil der CS community nachher läuft das game bei keinem mehr zumindest kenn ichs von vielen LANs die meisten cs zocker haben halt einfach nen "scheiss" PC


----------



## Christian2510 (16. Oktober 2004)

Für wann ist denn nun 
COUNTER-STRIKE SOURCE (und _Half-Life 2_   ) angekündigt? Ende November?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Oktober 2004)

Christian2510 am 16.10.2004 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Für wann ist denn nun
> COUNTER-STRIKE SOURCE (und _Half-Life 2_   ) angekündigt? Ende November?


CS Source gibt es schon, HL 2 könnte durchaus Mitte/Ende November erscheinen. Aber lieber nicht zu früh freien.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (16. Oktober 2004)

daCarter am 16.10.2004 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> mag sein das es auch auf langsameren Pcs laufen soll ...



Eigentlich war ja CS 1.6 schon für seine eher schlechte und trotzdem hardwarefressende Optik berüchtigt *g*


----------



## Christian2510 (16. Oktober 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 16.10.2004 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Christian2510 am 16.10.2004 21:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jaja, ist klar - per Steam ...
Im Laden meine ich.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (16. Oktober 2004)

Christian2510 am 16.10.2004 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, ist klar - per Steam ...
> Im Laden meine ich.



Mit HL2 am Ende des Jahres  ^2


----------



## opppo (17. Oktober 2004)

Sprayer am 15.10.2004 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> es fehlt  "ich bleib bei 1.6" in der umfrage.


 es fehlt  "ich bleib bei 1.5" in der umfrage.


----------



## ronin78 (17. Oktober 2004)

opppo am 17.10.2004 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Sprayer am 15.10.2004 20:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




es fehlt "Counter Strike war nmal ne geile Mod ist aber jetzt nur noch nen billiger Multiplayer Part für HL2, weil Valve zu faul ist was eigenes zu machen"

überhaupt finde ich, das valve genauso commerzschwei** sind wie die von microsoft. ist ja eigentlich auch kein wunder gabe newvell kommt ja auch aus diesem saftladen.


----------



## djben2000 (23. Oktober 2004)

naja, da fehlt was zwischen "genial" und "geht so". finds gut aber weder genial, noch nur geht so.


----------



## Damaskus (25. Oktober 2004)

ronin78 am 17.10.2004 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> opppo am 17.10.2004 10:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aber echt, nur noch kommerz, am schlimmste sind ja diese kapitalisten, ich weiss jetzt nicht wo die sich rumtreiben, aber vor denen muss man sich bestimmt fürchten.


----------



## J-Pray (31. Oktober 2004)

> Jaja, ist klar - per Steam ...
> Im Laden meine ich.



Kein Internet = Kein HL2
Kein HL2 = Kein CS Source
Keine Kredikarte = Kein CS Source vor release von HL2
Kein Steam = Kein HL2

Must noch etwas warten aber steam wirste eh brauchen.


----------



## aniantheking (5. November 2004)

Damaskus am 25.10.2004 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ronin78 am 17.10.2004 11:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ihr kommt doch 100% alle aus dem osten. Baut eure Mauer wieder auf und bleibt "driiiben". Dann könnt ihr eine schön korrupte Planwirtschaft aufbauen und wir müssen nichtmehr soviel für euch zahlen


----------



## Hell-is-on-Earth (5. November 2004)

Echt lustig, wie viele hier CS bewerten

ich glaube, 90% von euch haben es garnicht - weil man momentan noch ne Kreditkarte dafür braucht.


Ich habs auch nicht - keine Kreditkarte und keinen guten PC.


Ein herzliches "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten" an alle die hier lautstark ihre Vorurteile verbreiten.


----------



## eViL-IT (5. November 2004)

SYSTEM am 15.10.2004 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Ich finde es grottenschlecht !!
1.Läuft die Hitbox 2 Meter neben dem Model her(mir kommts so vor :p ).
2.Sind die selben alten Bug's drin ,wie früher !(Ich sag nur granatenBug   )
3.Hat man das Gefühl als würde man auf eis schliddern ,und nicht laufen.
4.Die InBuild Wallhacks ,die man einfach per Console aktivieren kann(als ich das erfuhr dachte ich ,die haben den Arsch so was von offen.... ).
5.Die miese Performance ,ich spiele (wenn ich es mir mal antue) auf middle Details ,die FPS bewegen sich da so zwischen 40-100 fps ,aber nie unter 30,trotzdem habe ich ein merkliches ruckeln alle par Sek.(Mein PC inner Sig. ).
6.Kann man mit der USP durch die Holztore Headshot's verteilen <---- LOOL  .
7.Die Physik Engine is 1a ,die Optik ist mit ner dx 9.0 GraKa auch sehr n1.

So mal schauen ab welchem Update man das Gamen kann ohne zu brechen ,so lange bleib ich bei 1.6 !!

Gruß dat eViL


----------



## Damaskus (5. November 2004)

eViL-IT am 05.11.2004 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 15.10.2004 18:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wallhack ist gefixt. naja, in 2 monaten isses denk ich ausgereift. Die cs beta zocker unter uns erinnern sich vllt noch an die guten, alten zeiten als es mehr bugs als weltweite spieler gab


----------



## benni1113 (5. November 2004)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 16.10.2004 21:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Christian2510 am 16.10.2004 21:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


war nicht bombensicher angekündigt 16. november? ich weis, war es schon oft, aber zum letzten mal glaube ich an valve. wenn nur meine verdammt ce nicht so spät kommen würde!


----------



## Damaskus (5. November 2004)

Hell-is-on-Earth am 05.11.2004 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Echt lustig, wie viele hier CS bewerten
> 
> ich glaube, 90% von euch haben es garnicht - weil man momentan noch ne Kreditkarte dafür braucht.
> 
> ...



mich wundet eher, dass so viele keine kreditkarte haben


----------



## Maexx80 (10. November 2004)

ich find die physik lächerlich...
in nem video konnte man noch sehen wie einer nen tisch umwarf und als deckung nutzte... jetzt kann man nciht mal mehr das... und alles zerfällt bei beschuss auf die gleiche art und weise. also skript bei beschuss, sowas is doch oberbillig


----------



## gladiator3000 (14. November 2004)

ich würde gern mal wissen ,wann pcgames die intelligente antwort möglichkeiten bei einer frage wie z.b. : was *HALTEN* sie von cs source ? 

Ich habe CS Source nicht rausnimmt !? 

das hat mich schon aufgeregt bei damals mit rome und sims 2 

interessiert mich nicht : DAS IST KEINE MEINUNG ODER SONST WAS 

WANN KAPIERT IHR DAS DENN ???


----------



## HanFred (14. November 2004)

gladiator3000 am 14.11.2004 23:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde gern mal wissen ,wann pcgames die intelligente antwort möglichkeiten bei einer frage wie z.b. : was *HALTEN* sie von cs source ?
> 
> Ich habe CS Source nicht rausnimmt !?
> 
> ...



schrei gefälligst nicht rum! wenn sie das wieder rausnehmen, geht das geschrei wieder los "wieso kann ich nicht antworten, dass es mich nicht interessiert / ich es nicht habe?"   und wenn du es vertehen würdest, wäre dir klar, dass sowas durchaus eine antwort auf die frage sein kann, ausserdem wollen sie vielleicht gleichzeitig wissen, wieviele user hier CS spielen  
also komm runter


----------



## gladiator3000 (15. November 2004)

HanFred am 14.11.2004 23:28 schrieb:
			
		

> gladiator3000 am 14.11.2004 23:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dann kann man einen dazupassenden thread hineingeben spielen sie cs source, oder was weiss ich , man kan´n auch zur frage ergänzen : was halten sie davon ? haben sies? was weiss ich , ich werd nicht bezahlt um solche umfragen zu machen ....


----------



## Damaskus (15. November 2004)

gladiator3000 am 15.11.2004 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 14.11.2004 23:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also, dann lass doch die umfrage, wie sie ist


----------



## Longi (8. Dezember 2004)

Damaskus am 15.11.2004 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> gladiator3000 am 15.11.2004 15:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Find ich auch, denn es interessiert mich echt nicht die Bohne dies Game.
CS


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (9. Dezember 2004)

SYSTEM am 15.10.2004 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Was halten Sie von Counter-Strike Source?


Genauso viel wie vom normalen Counterstrike, nämlich nüsch-tz.


----------

